# Dovii Vs Piranha...¿?



## Javii

Hello,

I am new the forum but not with the piranhas and begin doing a question. (Excuse me but I don´t speak and don´t write well the english) 
In a hypothetical face-to-face a dovii with a piranha who would win¿? I would like have un dovii with pirañas but I don´t know if this could to be.

Thank to us, Kaiser


----------



## bernokarl

Depending on what type of Piranha ? But generally its not a good Idea . 
If I was going to try I would use ONE red Belly and a bigger Dovie and a big tank Do not be sad if the dovie 
is missing its lips some day .


----------



## AKSkirmish

Wont be Done-Can't exist together at all-

I'd personally lay money on a dovii....But there is no real answer to this ?


----------



## face2006

AKSkirmish said:


> Wont be Done-Can't exist together at all-
> 
> I'd personally lay money on a dovii....But there is no real answer to this ?


2nd that, have you ever owned a Dovii over 10" ?.. the aggression, teeth and speed is amazing. Piranha's are also very aggressive depending on the size and kind. I would not try co-hab these two.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Well...I have a 13"-14" dovi...and a 16"-17" rhom....in separate tanks obviously. My dovi is just about as thick as my rhom....so in size...it would be a pretty fair match. I would say in a huge tank...the dovi would probably win because of his speed and over all intolerance of anything and everything. However in a tank in the 180-240 range...I would put my money on the rhom. This fish is a beast...and I dont see the dovi getting behind him or to the side...and in a face to face contest....I think the dovi would swim away missing more then half his head. I feed my rhom catfish filets around 1" thick by 2" wide and 3" long...and he eats them in one bite.

Of course dovi come in larger sizes then my guy...so if you had a bigger fish...who knows.

Oh yeah...one thing is certain....they will not live together...period.


----------



## Christopher666

Not to be the moron of the thread, but what exactly is a dovii? I've heard a lot about them but not enough to know exactly what they are and what they're related to.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Some fool did it, iv seen the vid (posted here i think?)

A big wolf and a rhombeus
They cirled, postured, flared gills, checked each other out....then that was about it!
The dovii was removed so who knows what would have happened long term!

One thing to note the cichlid was added into the rhoms tank, personally i think if the dovii had its terratory invaded by a large rhom it would have shown alot more aggression

Christopher, a dovii is a very large and agressive central american cichlid


----------



## skubasteve!

^^ Agree. If one is put into the others tank, the intruder will lose IMO. However I agree with GG if thrown in a tank at the same time.


----------



## bigredjeep

skubasteve! said:


> ^^ Agree. If one is put into the others tank, the intruder will lose IMO. However I agree with GG if thrown in a tank at the same time.


not be be the reason for any extremely stupid decisions but...


----------



## Javii

Thanks to all,

The piranhas that I have just now are _Pygocentrus Nattereris_ and _Caribas_. I also would bet for the rhom and also for the cariba, nattereri, piraya... I don´t doubt his powerful denture, power and aggressiveness of the dovii but it might never be compared with that of a piranha (I tried to keep butticoferis, midas, cichla ocellaris... It suffered a fatal outcome), my wish is not that the dovii make front (because it cannot), which I claim is that the dovii makes to him respect simply in order that it could coexist with them ... 
The dovii cannot with a rhom, cariba, nattereri ... but if it is possible that was making respect before them, that 
think ¿?

Greetings, Kaiser

*P.D*: I want to make it clear that I do not want to throw them to fight, I just want to keep them together (if possible)

*NOT INSULT PLEASE, I BELIEVE THAT NOT IS NECESSARY FOR THIS DISCUSSION*​


----------



## Christopher666

Devon Amazon said:


> Some fool did it, iv seen the vid (posted here i think?)
> 
> A big wolf and a rhombeus
> They cirled, postured, flared gills, checked each other out....then that was about it!
> The dovii was removed so who knows what would have happened long term!
> 
> One thing to note the cichlid was added into the rhoms tank, personally i think if the dovii had its terratory invaded by a large rhom it would have shown alot more aggression
> 
> Christopher, a dovii is a very large and agressive central american cichlid


Gracias, amigo. I've seen them before. Never in person. But they all seem to have giant elephant trunks for lips and look really timid. Cichlids aren't really my thing. I had a 11" red devil that could maul most other fish, but he pissed me off, so, my old 10" red ate him for dinner.

But, anything that could give a 17" rhom a run for its money must be a monster.

If you throw a fish into another fish's tank, of course the fish being placed into a new environment is going to lose. And if it doesn't lose, either way, it's at a huge disadvantage.. The fish already in the tank has homefield advantage, so to speak. That's just common sense.


----------



## Dezboy

i would say, it depends on which fish wants it the most and fish personality!!!


----------



## marmot

dezboy said:


> i would say, it depends on which fish wants it the most and fish personality!!!


Unless you have a multi-thousand gallon tank with plenty of territorial spaces for both fish, I doubt they could ever co-exist. Dovii are extremely aggressive, and just attack for no reason, other than to establish dominance.

Even if you succeeded without the fish killing each other, why would you want to put your fish through that stress? Even the dominant fish would be unhappy, it's still a two-way street. I'd say let them have separate tanks and live in peace; they'll never be happy otherwise (unless, of course, you do have a 10,000 gal. tank).


----------



## lakerbrain

If it is a Male Dovii, it will attack the rhom with relentless force, the (Male) Dovii will end up being more aggresive than the Rhom even in controlled conditions with divider. The Speed and Accuracy of the dovii is sick, the Dovii is one of the smartest cichlids, and would win hands down (awake) . (I've seen it; 14 inch Dovii vs 14 inch Rhom) Once the Dovii gets bitten by the rhom (on the mouth) usually because the dovii goes up to the face to try to lock jaws, the Dovii will change tactics, and charge from the side and look to aim for the eyes and gills. When the Rhom is constantly being mauled it will go defensive to its side. And once in a while will try to bite the Dovii, but the Dovii is skilled and quick. But once he sleeps the Rhom will ambush the dovii, and he will be missing a chuck of tail. Then you will put the divider back because you have an injured Dovii.

I say in a couple of weeks the Rhom will be able to kill the Dovii. The Dovii would maul the Rhom for an hour bu it only takes one good bite to a sleeping dovii.

Rhom wins over time in a controlled environment.


----------



## notaverage

lakerbrain said:


> If it is a Male Dovii, it will attack the rhom with relentless force, the (Male) Dovii will end up being more aggresive than the Rhom even in controlled conditions with divider. The Speed and Accuracy of the dovii is sick, the Dovii is one of the smartest cichlids, and would win hands down (awake) . (I've seen it; 14 inch Dovii vs 14 inch Rhom) Once the Dovii gets bitten by the rhom (on the mouth) usually because the dovii goes up to the face to try to lock jaws, the Dovii will change tactics, and charge from the side and look to aim for the eyes and gills. When the Rhom is constantly being mauled it will go defensive to its side. And once in a while will try to bite the Dovii, but the Dovii is skilled and quick. But once he sleeps the Rhom will ambush the dovii, and he will be missing a chuck of tail. Then you will put the divider back because you have an injured Dovii.
> 
> I say in a couple of weeks the Rhom will be able to kill the Dovii. The Dovii would maul the Rhom for an hour bu it only takes one good bite to a sleeping dovii.
> 
> Rhom wins over time in a controlled environment.


that pretty interesting!!


----------

